# Wada test



## prabha (May 14, 2009)

I usually get the following kind of report with header "WADA test".Can we    code CPT 95958 with the interventional codes for this procedure?

       Risks, benefits , alternatives and possible complications of the
       procedure were explained to the patient who understood and
       consented willingly.  EEG monitoring was carried out
       throughout the entire procedure.

       The right groin was prepped and draped in the usual sterile
       fashion.  The right common femoral artery was accessed via single
       wall puncture with a 21-gauge micropuncture needle.  A 5-French
       sheath was placed via this puncture site.  A 5-French Berenstein
       catheter was advanced into the aortic root.  The left internal
       carotid artery was then selected.  Contrast injection with digital
       imaging of the head and neck in the frontal and lateral
       projections was performed. These images demonstrate patency of the
       left internal carotid artery which is widely patent.
       Intracranially, the anterior and middle cerebral arteries are well
       opacified and appear normal.  No primitive artery is seen to
       opacify the vertebro-basilar arterial system.    Sodium Amytal in
       a total dose of 100 mg was injected into the left internal carotid
       artery and right-sided motor weakness was noted.  

       Subsequently, the right internal carotid artery was catheterized
       and angiography in the frontal and lateral projections was
       performed.   The right internal carotid artery is patent.
       Intracranially,  the anterior and middle cerebral arteries are
       well opacified and appear normal.  No primitive artery is seen to
       opacify the vertebro-basilar arterial system.   The capillary and
       venous phases are unremarkable.  A dose of Sodium Amytal 100 mg
       was injected into the right internal carotid artery and left-sided
       motor weakness was noted.           
       Approximately 15 minutes later, the patient fully recovered from
       the effect of sodium amytal and left the angiography room in
       stable condition.


----------



## Shirleybala (May 15, 2009)

I think we cant code WADA TEST , It was seperately done by neurologist

Any ideas about this..........


----------



## ValSue (Oct 30, 2013)

*Codes in 2013*

Chiming is waay late here, but the codes (for 2013) for this scenario would be 36224-50 and 95958. The radiologist bills the first code and the neurologist the second.


----------

